# win xp // mikrofon stellt sich von alleine laut



## DjDee (26. Februar 2003)

hi!

ich habe seit ein paar wochen windows xp und wollte nun mal ein wenig mit gamevoice rumspielen. wenn ich mit dem audiorecorder etwas über mein mikro aufnehme ist alles wunderbar, qualität in ordnung und lautstärke auch ok. wenn ich aber jetzt irgendeine software mit dem mikro benutze, die diesen wizard zur automatischen einstellung der lautstärke benutzt, stellt sich das mikrofon von alleine auf volle lautstärke und man hört ausser einem lauten brummen und rattern garnix. wenn ich dann in meiner win-xp lautstärke-kontrolle das mikrofon wieder leiser stellen will geht der regler wie von geisterhand wieder hoch! so als ob das mikro denkt die stimmt ist zu leise! ich habe nun schon echt viele möglichkeiten ausprobiert, komme aber auf keine lösung. kann man die automatische lautstärke anpassung nicht irgendwie deaktivieren? hat vielleicht jemand das selbe problem?

ich freue mich auf eure antworten,

dee


----------



## DjDee (13. März 2003)

na, das weiss keiner? kann doch nicht sein....


zu hülf!


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. März 2003)

Nich wirklich, hab des Gamevoice seit's des gibt.
Bei mir passiert da nix unaufgefordert.

Kann es sein das Du da extra Software verwendest oder gibt es bei der Soundkarte so eine TSR-Anwendung?

Ich hatte Gamvevoice mit der Soundblaster Live, jetzt mit der Audigy 2 Platinum und mir ist sowas nie aufgefallen.

Jetzt mal von Programmen wie Roger Wilco & Co abgesehen.


----------



## zial (30. Oktober 2013)

ich bin auf Deine Anfrage gestoßen, weil ich dasselbe Problem habe: kennst Du inzwischen viielleicht eine Lösung?
(Das Problem hat ja erst mal cnits damit zu tun, welche Software man nutzt, weil es ja auftaucht, unabhängig von jeder Software, wenn man in den Systemeinstellungen (> Sounds udn Audiogeräte; Stimme; Hardware testen) den Test duchführt.


----------



## Zvoni (31. Oktober 2013)

Klingt für mich, als ob da ein Dienst im Hintergrund läuft, in dessen eigenen Einstellungen der erwartete Pegel zu hoch ist.

*schulterzuck*

Keine Ahnung. Wäre zumindest mein Ansatz für die Suche


----------



## zial (31. Oktober 2013)

der praktische Vorschlag wäre also, einen Dienst nach dem anderen abschalten und zwischendurch immer den Test wiederholen?
- als Abkürzung würde sich dann doch anbieten, den Rechenr mal im geschützten Modus hochzufahren und den test zu machen?


----------



## Zvoni (31. Oktober 2013)

Im geschützten modus bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die treiber für den sound geladen werden.
Gib mal in der "ausführen"-eingabezeile "services.msc" ein schau dir mal alle verfügbaren dienste und deren beschreibungen an, und halt ausschau, obs da was verdächtiges in richtung soundsteuerung gibt


----------

